
What Type of Developer Are You? - elta_forest
https://s.developereconomics.com/en/?campaign=DE3Q17VL&vl=ByC3wfS-b7
======
TeraBit_Tech
I am a lone bounty hunter.

~~~
elta_forest
for me it's cyborg

